# My iPhone Mount



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)

Heres a prototype of a iphone mount ive been working on. I'm currently thinking about getting a mold made so this can be available to everyone. Who knows. I just thought I'd show you my dock. 
I have it setup to Charge and play through Aux.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: My iPhone Mount (Tyrone Biggems)*

Hello,
That actually looks like a pretty cool setup, clean and convenient. But just worried that it might be a little dangerous in case there is an accident. An iPod/iPhone flying can cause a pretty serious blow to the head... Have you ever seen Happy Tree Friends?








The DICE Cradle w/ iPhone support, which can be installed around the dash with a leather-bound KUDA mount, Pro-Clip mount or simply with velcro would probably be the safer option for the more worrisome folks and who aren't interested in removal and self-modifications of the dash.








*iPhone in DICE cradle mounted on dash right next to radio for easy access and visibility.*








*DICE Cradle*


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:47 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)

*Re: My iPhone Mount ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hello,
The DICE Cradle w/ iPhone support, which can be installed around the dash with a leather-bound KUDA mount, Pro-Clip mount or simply with velcro would probably be the safer option for the more worrisome folks and who aren't interested in removal and self-modifications of the dash.


Well, thanks for the concern, How about you send one of these mounts for me to review and save mine or someone else's face in the event of an accident
















Your mount looks cool but cables will be hanging all over the place. I'd be more worried about the cables getting wrapped around my leg, passengers leg, gear shifter than an iPhone bouncing off my window. 
Also, I'd rather not have glue stuck on my dash nor discoloration from where the Velcro has been. 
Anyways, I appreciate the **** block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: My iPhone Mount (Tyrone Biggems)*

OP's mount > propoganda mount


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: My iPhone Mount (Tyrone Biggems)*

Cool idea, but looks like shi7


----------



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)

*Re: My iPhone Mount (FUZE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FUZE* »_Cool idea, but looks like shi7

Much like your gli. Thanks mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

